# Slick 50 oil treatment (yes) (no)



## Agbsalasie (Jun 30, 2004)

OK i know this is not a 240 question but is a general one. I hear mixed reviews about slick 50 engine treatment is it a wast? Some say they get better gas milage but i have also read the PTFE cloggs oil filters and loweres oil presure......bad bad thing...so please post ur opinions or experiances


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This is the definitive article on Slick 50 and similar products which first made the claims of oil filter clogging.

Also, the FTC has fined the manufacturer of Slick 50 for false advertising:

http://www.ftc.gov/opa/1996/07/slick.htm

Lew


----------

